# So Smooth!!



## D-Lats (Jun 22, 2011)

So I have decided that my tan is  almost perfect, obviously Im jacked so I decided to take it to the next level.
I have begun the process of removing all body hair. 
Pits check 
Balls check
arms check legs tomorow
The seven hairs Ive cultivated on my chest not sure. Just wanted to let everyone know whats happening


----------



## vortex (Jun 22, 2011)

Leave the ass hair alone tough, you'll hate it when it come back.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> So I have decided that my tan is almost perfect, obviously Im jacked so I decided to take it to the next level.
> I have begun the process of removing all body hair.
> Pits check
> Balls check
> ...


 
Now just put all this info on craigslist and the man of your dreams should come a calling.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Now just put all this info on craigslist and the man of your dreams should come a calling.



No need your right here!


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm just here letting you know you're no chest, no abs, no bicep, no definition having fraudulent piece of sun-baked dogshit. Seems all your maintenance and grooming isn't paying off, since you continueously try to solicit cock-lust from all these semen-swillers.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> I'm just here letting you know you're no chest, no abs, no bicep, no definition having fraudulent piece of sun-baked dogshit. Seems all your maintenance and grooming isn't paying off, since you continueously try to solicit cock-lust from all these semen-swillers.



Wow you are an idiot. get banned much?


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

Why talk to me by PM when you know I can't send any back? What a bitch move.
Typical of a pussy who takes pics covering his face and wears towels.
Now wonder you fit in so well here, and have little to no life in the real world.
Over 2,300 posts in less than a year? Really? Disregarded societial reject.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 23, 2011)

Im sure yours would be close if you werent nanned eod! Nice pic of your bf! What a disgrace you must be to your famill


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 23, 2011)

So when does the jacked part happen?


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

When the fellas he flirting with on facebook send him some better products to inject in his anus. Either that or the notion I truly believe, which is NEVER.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Now just put all this info on craigslist and the man of your dreams should come a calling.


 


Swagger said:


> I'm just here letting you know you're no chest, no abs, no bicep, no definition having fraudulent piece of sun-baked dogshit. Seems all your maintenance and grooming isn't paying off, since you continueously try to solicit cock-lust from all these semen-swillers.


 


Swagger said:


> Why talk to me by PM when you know I can't send any back? What a bitch move.
> Typical of a pussy who takes pics covering his face and wears towels.
> Now wonder you fit in so well here, and have little to no life in the real world.
> Over 2,300 posts in less than a year? Really? Disregarded societial reject.


 


Swagger said:


> When the fellas he flirting with on facebook send him some better products to inject in his anus. Either that or the notion I truly believe, which is NEVER.


 


*He's baaaaaaaaack!!!*


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> So when does the jacked part happen?



Maybe i can learn from you bwahahaaaa!!


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

But his avatar is 100 times better than yours, and that's with wearing a shirt.
If you wanted to learn what definition is all about, then you'd be right to take notes.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyways wasnt really looking to be critiqued by not bigs lol! If i need advice on how to build a shredded 16" arm i know where to go


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

You're actually calling someone else "not bigs" ?? Wow what a dope.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Wow you are an idiot. get banned much?




I already negged him once today.  Unfortunately I can't neg him again till tomorrow.  At least I have something to look forward too.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> You're actually calling someone else "not bigs" ?? Wow what a dope.



your about one annoyin little bitch you know that? im almost to the point of wantin to e-fight yo sorry reject ass


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

What's stopping you cock-wrangler? Bring it on!


----------



## Imosted (Jun 23, 2011)

is that fucking hater-hated-whatever his 20 nick names were?


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 23, 2011)

I am Doing the same soon.
Look like a fucking wolf.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> What's stopping you cock-wrangler? Bring it on!



dont tempt me girl. I can do violent things with a pc


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

Imosted said:


> is that fucking hater-hated-whatever his 20 nick names were?


 
I don't know who or what "ceazur" is and really don't care!


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 23, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> I am Doing the same soon.
> Look like a fucking wolf.



It takes alot longer than i thought lol


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

ceazur said:


> dont tempt me girl. I can do violent things with a pc


 
Trying to insert the mouse into your gaping anus only hurts yourself, stupid whore.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> It takes alot longer than i thought lol


 
ROFL @ you "thinking" Good one.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Trying to insert the mouse into your gaping anus only hurts yourself, stupid whore.



Wow you sound like you are a worked up little girl!! Tough day getting butt raped an pissed on?


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Trying to insert the mouse into your gaping anus only hurts yourself, stupid whore.



why u so mean to me, i thought we were starting to be friends.. like xbox and shit


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

How the fuck would you even know what a girl sounds like, man-fondler?
You're bitter because I have more style, class, and women than you ever dream of, flab-muffin.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

ceazur said:


> why u so mean to me, i thought we were starting to be friends.. like xbox and shit


 
You're just some cockroach who crawled into a debate I was having with D-Fag.
I didn't even know you existed, and what its worth, I still wish that was the case.
But no worries after a few beers I should be able to forget you in no time.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> How the fuck would you even know what a girl sounds like, man-fondler?
> You're bitter because I have more style, class, and women than you ever dream of, flab-muffin.



why you get on here to just flame? it dont make sense.. just create a new account act like a different person and be cool and get on here and talk shit with folks, not at folks.. Why be a douche? if you act anything like this on daily basis at walmart or where ever the fuck you work at, it cant get you much play with the ladies..


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> How the fuck would you even know what a girl sounds like, man-fondler?
> You're bitter because I have more style, class, and women than you ever dream of, flab-muffin.



Hmmm doubt it  judgeing by your profile you are a cock gobbler to the fullest. Im sure you have been gang banged more times than you can count! But like they say you cant rape the willing.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> You're just some cockroach who crawled into a debate I was having with D-Fag.
> I didn't even know you existed, and what its worth, I still wish that was the case.
> But no worries after a few beers I should be able to forget you in no time.



good, go drink your keystone or whatever the fuck you can afford workin at krispy kreme and pop a lorcet or 2.. you bitch more than my wife.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

ceazur said:


> good, go drink your keystone or whatever the fuck you can afford workin at krispy kreme and pop a lorcet or 2.. you bitch more than my wife.


 
So apparently you could afford inflatable dolls, with voice chips programmed to talk back on command.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Maybe i can learn from you bwahahaaaa!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 23, 2011)

Is this Mr. 50k/day?


----------



## ceazur (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> So apparently you could afford inflatable dolls, with voice chips programmed to talk back on command.



shes also capable of LHJO's


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 23, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Is this Mr. 50k/day?



Yup


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

ceazur said:


> shes also capable of LHJO's


 
Good for your mother.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2011)

anyone else sense a meltdown going on with mr what's his new user name gonna be next?


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

By the way Little Wonder, did you know ice cube always melt in the desert?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> I already negged him once today.  Unfortunately I can't neg him again till tomorrow.  At least I have something to look forward too.


What an exciting gesture. Dunce...


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> anyone else sense a meltdown going on with mr what's his new user name gonna be next?


No, but I have noticed he's quite efficient at pissing you off. When's your next meltdown scheduled?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> You're just some cockroach who crawled into a debate I was having with D-Fag.
> I didn't even know you existed, and what its worth, I still wish that was the case.
> But no worries after a few beers I should be able to forget you in no time.


 

Why do you keep coming back here? 

If I throw a stick will go away?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Good for your mother.


 

 Did your parents ever ask you to run away from home?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jun 23, 2011)

Shit gets old. Must suck to not have real friends.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Why do you keep coming back here?
> 
> If I throw a stick will go away?


 
I heard 1st cousin said he would be the only one who'd enjoying tasting a stick that you plucked from your poop shute.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Shit gets old. Must suck to not have real friends.


 
Agreed. I told D-Fag that earlier but he didn't understand. 
Maybe reading it twice will hit home and he cut down on posting.
I mean 2,300+ posts in less than 365 days is just immensely pathetic.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 23, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Agreed. I told D-Fag that earlier but he didn't understand.
> Maybe reading it twice will hit home and he cut down on posting.
> I mean 2,300+ posts in less than 365 days is just immensely pathetic.



Lol at one point didnt you have multiple names going at the same time so you could rep yourself? Yeah i nee to make friends  if you could keep a post count of all your names id sure you would blow me away! Anyways tongue my sack troll boy


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jun 23, 2011)

I was talking about you Swagger.  You should give the shit a rest.  It's not funny.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I was talking about you Swagger. You should give the shit a rest. It's not funny.


 
My mistake. I see that your competence is still a "Work IN Progress".
Why were you looking for humor in my posts anyway? I was being blunt.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol at one point didnt you have multiple names going at the same time so you could rep yourself? Yeah i nee to make friends  if you could keep a post count of all your names id sure you would blow me away! Anyways tongue my sack troll boy



yes, he is the guy with multiple accounts and user names. this one is so pathetic, as is hi anorexic looking profile pic, that they're going to let him keep it. he's stuck with Swagger. Swagger is how one walks with an impaired gait due to a big stick up their ass.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 24, 2011)

Swagger said:


> I heard 1st cousin said he would be the only one who'd enjoying tasting a stick that you plucked from your poop shute.


 
I like you. You remind me of when I was young and stupid.


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 24, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I was talking about you Swagger. You should give the shit a rest. It's not funny.


 

Swagger, your actually boring. 

Nothing you write is quick or witty. It is bland and boring. 

At least be smart or funny with your comments.

We all know you work out Swag, got a pick of you.


----------



## Swagger (Jun 24, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> Swagger, your actually boring.
> 
> Nothing you write is quick or witty. It is bland and boring.
> 
> ...


 
Sad part is you actually believe I care about impressing an idiotic nobody like yourself.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 24, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Sad part is you actually believe I care about impressing an idiotic nobody like yourself.


 
How much refund do you expect on your head now that it's empty.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 24, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Sad part is you actually believe I care about impressing an idiotic nobody like yourself.


 

Keep talking, someday you'll say something intelligent!


----------



## Swagger (Jun 24, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Keep talking, someday you'll say something intelligent!


 
YOU knowing anything about intelligence? HA HA HA HA that's a good one. 
I needed that laugh. Thanks. At least you had a *smooth* delievery.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 24, 2011)

Swagger said:


> YOU knowing anything about intelligence? HA HA HA HA that's a good one.
> I needed that laugh. Thanks. At least you had a *smooth* delievery.


 

If this is the same guy with 500 names, he certainly got better with his English....


----------



## Swagger (Jun 24, 2011)

^^^^ You're the same guy with no abs, traps, or chest to speak of, and I can't see that getting any better.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 24, 2011)

Swagger said:


> ^^^^ You're the same guy with no abs, traps, or chest to speak of, and I can't see that getting any better.


 

Man oh man, ur right......look at that jacked figure you're rockin in that suit of yours.....unless you are posting fake pics AGAIN!!!  pfft - wouldn't doubt it.  Are you bipolar....dead serious question


----------



## Swagger (Jun 24, 2011)

Who cares about being "jacked" which you are most certainly not.
I get lots of free pussy that's all that matters to me, now and forever.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 24, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Who cares about being "jacked" which you are most certainly not.
> I get lots of free pussy that's all that matters to me, now and forever.


 




*About Swagger *
Biography buff Help me understand your biography - "buff".  Please elaborate.....


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 24, 2011)

Swagger said:


> Sad part is you actually believe I care about impressing an idiotic nobody like yourself.


 

I'm the idiotic nobody?

Your good at ruining threads. Thats about it.

Just because your angry at life doesn't mean you should come on forums to share your anger with everyone else.

Just accept the fact you'll work in the paint department at Home Depot, live in a trailer with your toothless boyfriend and everyday think your prince in shining armor will come knocking.

Start kissing toads.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah only an idiot would believe I'm "angry at life". You don't know me at all. 
And I don't want to know you, so how about you spare me of your asinine drivel.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 24, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Yeah only an idiot would believe I'm "angry at life". You don't know me at all.
> And I don't want to know you, so how about you spare me of your asinine drivel.


 
Don't get insulted, but is your job devoted to spreading ignorance?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 24, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Don't get insulted, but is your job devoted to spreading ignorance?


 
You've got that duty covered just fine and then some, fucktard.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 24, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Yeah only an idiot would believe I'm "angry at life". You don't know me at all.
> And I don't want to know you, so how about you spare me of your asinine drivel.



you obviously are a no life loser.. 3 -5 days now you have got on here just to argue which is probably the only kind of acceptance you get out of life. I know noone that cares enough what people across the world think of them period, especially enough to get online EVERYDAY and try to have a verbal battle with them. It's a losing battle friend. Now that you have made the first impression of a retarded 3 year old, noone is going to accept you. Im serious as a heart attack when I say log off, create another account, make the name more than a fucking adjective an get on 24 hours from now with a different attitude and get on here and shoot the shit. If you cant do that then why are you here? If you care enough to even read what the fuck I just wrote then you have a fucked up set of priorities..


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 24, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Yeah only an idiot would believe I'm "angry at life". You don't know me at all.
> And I don't want to know you, so how about you spare me of your asinine drivel.


 

Do you keep making new accounts just so you can rep your self?

I don't need to know you, but you do need some help. Maybe a father figure that doesn't rape you or boot camp would'nt be a bad thing.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 24, 2011)

ceazur said:


> you obviously are a no life loser.


 
Sorry, but you and D-Fag are the only ones who share that boat with this cum-stain below.....



justhav2p said:


> Do you keep making new accounts just so you can rep your self?
> 
> I don't need to know you, but you do need some help. Maybe a father figure that doesn't rape you or boot camp would'nt be a bad thing.


 
I'm fine, what you need however is a psychiatrist who's capable of dealing with severe cerebral disorders.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 24, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You've got that duty covered just fine and then some, fucktard.


 
He is living proof that man can live without a brain!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 24, 2011)

jagbender said:


> He is living proof that man can live without a brain!


 
Yeah I was talking about you. LOL @ "He". And I admit I'm suprised you've made it this far.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 24, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Yeah I was talking about you. LOL @ "He". And I admit I'm suprised you've made it this far.


 
You are a man of the world and you know what sad shape the world is in.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 24, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Sorry, but you and D-Fag are the only ones who share that boat with this cum-stain below.....



your tellin me after all i said, thats all i get? i obiviously hit the nail on the head. Others merely call u a twit and you cry, moan, and pout for 20minutes. Just give it a break all ready. You stop replying and posting and people will stop fuckin with you. You have started every argument you have been apart of so far, and we go days on end without a single dispute. If we do argue here its, over and done with within an hour. Look at Aries1, Little Wing and several others here hate him, but he dont care. You just try to troll and spark as many arguments as you can. The sad thing is its not your fault, its your mothers for neglecting you and the other members for feeding your childish shit. I type fast s0o please dont think i care or anything by typing this out..


----------



## BigMuffin (Jun 25, 2011)

Seems like all the guys with neg rep stick together by licking balls and super glue or some shit. Need to get off the phaggy time boys.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 26, 2011)

This thread shall not die! Tell me more of the shavings!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 27, 2011)

ceazur said:


> If you care enough to even read what the fuck I just wrote then you have a fucked up set of priorities..


 
Which means you have bigger issue for even bothering to post it, correct?

Nevermind ..... no need to answer a rhetorical question, mr. wordplay.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 27, 2011)

Back on topic....

<------ This guy shaved his balls. Looks like a 12yr old boy down there. Makes my junk look bigger.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 27, 2011)

I know hey! Makes my arms alot more vascular aswell. 
The legs is a pain and i havent ventured to the thigh yet lol!


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone have success with Nair? Im thinking its gotta be easier!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Back on topic....
> 
> <------ This guy shaved his balls. Looks like a 12yr old boy down there. Makes my junk look bigger.


 
How often do you examine 12 yr old boys to justify this notion?



D-Latsky said:


> I know hey! Makes my arms alot more vascular aswell.


 

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 27, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> How often do you examine 12 yr old boys to justify this notion?


 
As much as possible. This damn sex offender sign in my yard keeps cockblocking me.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> As much as possible. This damn sex offender sign in my yard keeps cockblocking me.



He knows all about it just trolling for free pics!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 27, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> He knows all about it just trolling for free pics!


 
Sounds like you have large collection in your portfolio. 
But I'll pass, since it would just make me gag at first sight.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I see Mr. Eddie is still pissing everyone off. Kudos, Edward.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I see Mr. Eddie is still pissing everyone off. Kudos, Edward.



Thats what you don't get, I don't think anyone is "pissed Off", Its just like a cat playing with a mouse, They play with it until they get tired of it and then just move on. No one really gives a fuck about a worthless POS like Mr. Dick Ed.


----------



## Ramrod11 (Jun 27, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thats what you don't get, I don't think anyone is "pissed Off", Its just like a cat playing with a mouse, They play with it until they get tired of it and then just move on. No one really gives a fuck about a worthless POS like Mr. Dick Ed.


After reading a few threads here i must disagree with you


----------



## ceazur (Jun 27, 2011)

Ramrod11 said:


> After reading a few threads here i must disagree with you



your gay and have been a member for 3 days, we dont give a shit if you disagree. So stfu and walk away


----------



## Ramrod11 (Jun 27, 2011)

ceazur said:


> your gay and have been a member for 3 days, we dont give a shit if you disagree. So stfu and walk away


stop being so mean or im gonna just quit, meanie-head.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 27, 2011)

ceazur said:


> your gay and have been a member for 3 days, we dont give a shit if you disagree. So stfu and walk away


 
Why have you been spying on that individual? And why so angry at him?

Was he another who was smart enough to turn down your cock-solicitation?


----------



## ceazur (Jun 27, 2011)

Ramrod11 said:


> stop being so mean or im gonna just quit, meanie-head.



its cool ram, just dont follow in ^^ his foot steps. This is a rather decent forum to hang in.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2011)

ceazur said:


> its cool ram, just dont follow in ^^ his foot steps. This is a rather decent forum to hang in.


Pussy.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 27, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Pussy.


says the guy who apologized for being mean cause he didnt wanna get in trouble


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2011)

ceazur said:


> says the guy who apologized for being mean cause he didnt wanna get in trouble


touche'


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> touche'



Or in your case, douche'


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ Pops actually thinks that was clever and funny ^^

ROFL because the jokes on you, you withering fossil.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll spank you like the father you never knew should have Juinor


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Or in your case, douche'


doo-shea? WTF?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 27, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I'll spank you like the father you never knew should have Juinor


 
Try getting past my girlfriend's bodyguard first, who she also instructs to  watch my back.








Then we'll see what you're made of, or at least what's left in that waning shell of an anatomy.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm sure a little pussy like you and your blow up doll, I mean "girlfriend" needs a bodyguard. See I protect myself and my lady.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 27, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I'm sure a little pussy like you and your blow up doll, I mean "girlfriend" needs a bodyguard. See I protect myself and my lady.


 
You couldn't protect a child from rainfall in your own back yard, slow-poke.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You couldn't protect a child from rainfall in your own back yard, slow-poke.



Says the tool who has a bodyguard.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You couldn't protect a child from rainfall in your own back yard, slow-poke.


Fuckin rofl....

Red he's killing you, dude.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 28, 2011)

Swagger said:


> What's stopping you cock-wrangler? Bring it on!


 
You are aware that the word SWAGGER means a triple cock gobbling anal fisting rainbow t-shirt, blood shitting f@ggot??? Just thought i'd let you know. And please dont post anything else in here, you are repulsive. Enjoy your day....or should i say cock sandwhich


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 28, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> You are aware that the word SWAGGER means a triple cock gobbling anal fisting rainbow t-shirt, blood shitting f@ggot??? Just thought i'd let you know. And please dont post anything else in here, you are repulsive. Enjoy your day....or should i say cock sandwhich


Do you like dick?


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Do you like dick?


 
Do you??


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 28, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Do you like dick?



Trolling for like minded individuals? Swagger will fill your needs hes a gigantic shit stabber!! And he is always down for cock and balks! Perfect pair you two!!


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 28, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Trolling for like minded individuals? Swagger will fill your needs hes a gigantic shit stabber!! And he is always down for cock and balks! Perfect pair you two!!


Maple syrup on the double, Canadian!


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Maple syrup on the double, Canadian!


HOW DARE YOU BRING GEOGRAPHICAL LOCATION INTO THIS!!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 28, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> HOW DARE YOU BRING GEOGRAPHICAL LOCATION INTO THIS!!!!



Lol!! Its all hes got! Swagger pounded the wit out of him!!


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 29, 2011)

Swagger said:


> I'm just here letting you know you're no chest, no abs, no bicep, no definition having fraudulent piece of sun-baked dogshit. Seems all your maintenance and grooming isn't paying off, since you continueously try to solicit cock-lust from all these semen-swillers.



I think Latsky is a pretty jacked big dude. Nice work bro! What's your stats anyway? I'm curious. I wish I could tan, but it would most likely fuck up my tattoos.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 29, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I think Latsky is a pretty jacked big dude. Nice work bro! What's your stats anyway? I'm curious. I wish I could tan, but it would most likely fuck up my tattoos.



Thanks bro! Swaggers eyesight is bad from excessive donkey punches. Im 6'1" and in that pic i was 230. I have tats and tan all the time, as long as they arent too fresh you should be ok.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> You are aware that the word SWAGGER means a triple cock gobbling anal fisting rainbow t-shirt, blood shitting f@ggot??? Just thought i'd let you know. And please dont post anything else in here, you are repulsive. Enjoy your day....or should i say cock sandwhich


 

*S-W-A-G-G-E-R*: is a display of supreme confidence, style and self-assuredness.

Which is the reason you blot out your face because you do not have those traits.
I would too if I had this misfortunate of looking like that, but that's just me.

BTW....the day I take orders from you is the day an American becomes president of Afghanistan.



btex34n88 said:


> Do you??


 
You do! I don't and never will.



D-Latsky said:


> Thanks bro! Swaggers eyesight is bad from excessive donkey punches. Im 6'1" and in that pic i was 230. I have tats and tan all the time, as long as they arent too fresh you should be ok.


 
I guessing you paid that little brown-nosing lapdog pretty handsomely to come to your aid.
Otherwise it appears that someone finally fell in love with your craigslist info and pitiful towel-baring avatar.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 29, 2011)

I told your last personality its not a towel they are SPEEDOS!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2011)

Even worse.

But that tranny bitch Gymrat seems to like it, so good for you.
Hope you two find happiness together with each other 4Life.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 29, 2011)

lmao, you cant even post a picture of yourself you must be a srawny little turd. I love threads like this, all the little bitches come out to criticize the people who are actually JACKED. Why dont you go rack my weights and be a true gentlemen


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2011)

JACKED? YOU?

Only thing jacked up is your face, otherwise you wouldn't blot it out.
And if you're not competent enough to rack your own weights, you shouldn't be in the gym.
From what I see you're wasting time there anyway. Your mission for physique-jackness has failed.

Just sayin'


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Gentlemen, is that what you SEE in the mirror every morning?? Your probably totally jacked bro...i bet you are...


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 29, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> lmao, you cant even post a picture of yourself you must be a srawny little turd. I love threads like this, all the little bitches come out to criticize the people who are actually JACKED. Why dont you go rack my weights and be a true gentlemen



For him to rack weights he would have to leave the locker room where he spends his time peaking through shower curtains and sniffing dirty balk sweat towels. Not gonna happen.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 29, 2011)

ARE YOU SERIOUS GENTLEMEN!!! you live in KEY WEST and your on here dropping all your best homo lines. You are aware you live in one of the largest areas for flaming homoanalsexuals??? Geesh for a minute there i kinda thought...this guy could be straight


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> Hey Gentlemen, is that what you SEE in the mirror every morning?? Your probably totally jacked bro...i bet you are...


 

Why did you play such a cruel photoshop joke on your brother like that?


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Why did you play such a cruel photoshop joke on your brother like that?


 
I just expose the truth, and i dont view you as my brother, clearly this photo was taken in Key west


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> I just expose the truth, and i dont view you as my brother, clearly this photo was taken in Key west


 
At least your brother was man enough to show his face via reflection.
So I guess you're the one who inheirited your mom's feminine qualities.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> At least your brother was man enough to show his face via reflection.
> So I guess you're the one who inheirited your mom's feminine qualities.


 
I dont know whats up with you and my blacked out face, but obviously its blacked out for LEGAL reasons and because i dont need countless women PM'n me. Come on bro get real, learn the basics of the forum. You have such shame in your withering homosexual physique that you cant even ponder the idea of posting it...its sad, but hey congrats on the new marriage laws


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> I dont know whats up with you and my blacked out face, but obviously its blacked out for LEGAL reasons and because i dont need countless women PM'n me.


 
I see nothing illegal about women PM'n you for recipes on chicken salads or baking cookies.
That is all they would require from you, so you need to untangle your panties and lighten up.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I see nothing illegal about women PM'n you for recipes on chicken salads or baking cookies.
> That is all they would require from you, so you need to untangle your panties and lighten up.


 
Your blacked out picture jokes mean nothing since you cant even post a picture. I bet you pay your gym membership in ass rapings. It's really sad to know there are skinny pencil necks on this forum like yourself. Hows key west? You enjoying your 'vacation'?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> Your blacked out picture jokes mean nothing since you cant even post a picture. I bet you pay your gym membership in ass rapings. It's really sad to know there are skinny pencil necks on this forum like yourself. Hows key west? You enjoying your 'vacation'?
> 
> <-------


 
-----> Use of emoticon confirms your underlying femininity just itching to break out.


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> -----> QUOTE]
> 
> that little arrow you posted represents the cock thats being inserted into your asshole. Please keep your rainbow flag waving ways out of this forum


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2011)

^ Can this clown get any more uninteresting? ^

Get a dictionary or google and research the word > _o-r-i-g-i-n-a-l-i-t-y_.

It might help you, but I say that out of total optimism.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2011)

^ Buffoon ^


----------



## ceazur (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 29, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> ^ Can this clown get any more uninteresting? ^
> 
> Get a dictionary or google and research the word > _o-r-i-g-i-n-a-l-i-t-y_.
> 
> It might help you, but I say that out of total optimism.


 
Sorry, im not trying to take you away from your 'vacation'. And clearly your not a Iron head because we have no use for dictionaries, only nerds use those


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 29, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> Sorry, im not trying to take you away from your 'vacation'. And clearly your not a Iron head because we have no use for dictionaries, only nerds use those



Yup! I used a dctionary once... To change the angle on my incline bench. Hey Swagger i still dont underrstand your kind. Is it really the way you were born or did you just choose to be a fucken loser?


----------



## btex34n88 (Jun 29, 2011)

he was bullied by the big kids in school, this is just his way of getting back at them


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 29, 2011)

Hmmm sort of like when you wipe your ass and a finger pokes throught the paper, he is that annoying piece of shit?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Yup! I used a dctionary once...


 
That's a joke because you can't even spell dictionary.

It will be so easy for a woman or smart man to play you like a fiddle.
And you're so stupid, you won't know what happened until its too late.

I hope you decide to vent your butt-hurt emotional meltdown online.
Be another way for you to bond with these oblivious nut-lickers I've seen here.
And more comedic material that will surly crack me up!


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 29, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol!! Its all hes got! Swagger pounded the wit out of him!!


So that's a "no" on the syrup?


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 29, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> So that's a "no" on the syrup?



Syrup actually gives me the shits. I dont want to say anymore swagger will get all worked up. Hes a scat lover at heart. Id drink a bottle of good old Canadian whisky and beat the shit out of you and swagger tho


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I dont want to say anymore swagger will get all worked up. Hes a scat lover at heart. Id drink a bottle of good old Canadian whisky and beat the shit out of you and swagger tho


 
You can wake up now, your daydream is over son!


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 29, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Syrup actually gives me the shits. I dont want to say anymore swagger will get all worked up. Hes a scat lover at heart. Id drink a bottle of good old Canadian whisky and beat the shit out of you and swagger tho


Or, you could drink that bottle of whiskey and I'd cut a hole in the rear of your pants.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 29, 2011)

That sounds more likely doesnt it! Or i could drink that whiskey bust the bottle on swaggers head and give you both an i love Latsky tattoo!


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 29, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> That sounds more likely doesnt it! Or i could drink that whiskey bust the bottle on swaggers head and give you both an i love Latsky tattoo!


I'll just have the syrup, thanks.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 29, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You can wake up now, your daydream is over son!



You dont wake up from a daydream dunce!! That would be a normal dream. What a fucktard!!!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 29, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You dont wake up from a daydream dunce!! That would be a normal dream. What a fucktard!!!!


 
U know nothing.


----------

